# Help - Post colonoscopy Pain



## JCEBV

Hi all:I had a fairly painless procedure yesterday. I woke up once in the middle briefly and did feel some discomfort. I first noticed some mild discomfort before the proceudre from the prep, probably from all of the toilet activity? And last night after the procedure and today the following day I am having abdominal soreness. IT is lower left, lower right and center as well. It feels as though I have done 1000 sit ups. I do not have fever, vomiting or loss of appetite. I did have a fairly normal BM.I spoke with the Nurse who kinds freaked me out saying this is not normal. I spoke also with the doctor who wanted to take a wait and see approach.Can anyone offer an opinon on this?Please?J


----------



## 20749

Well, I hope by now that these symptoms have passed (tee hee, so to speak). I'm surprised they didn't say anything to you about this. The people at the clinic warned me that I'd have between 4 and 12 hours of soreness in my tummy afterwards. It's not surprising, since your gut has had rather a hard day.I think these health professionals need to be fussed at a little bit about this.Angie in Texas, US


JCEBV said:


> I had a fairly painless procedure yesterday. I woke up once in the middle briefly and did feel some discomfort. I first noticed some mild discomfort before the proceudre from the prep, probably from all of the toilet activity? And last night after the procedure and today the following day I am having abdominal soreness. IT is lower left, lower right and center as well. It feels as though I have done 1000 sit ups. I do not have fever, vomiting or loss of appetite. I did have a fairly normal BM.


----------



## JCEBV

Hi Angie,Thanks for the reply. My "proceudral pain" has subsided. It seemed to stir up my other pain. THe colonoscpy and biopsies were normal. I guess I am officially IBS now?J


----------



## 20749

Yes, lucky you! You are now an official member of the IBS Club!I'm sorry the scope messed you up; you are not the first person I have seen write that, but I was lucky that way. You're supposed to have a couple of days of freedom from symptoms since your colon is empty!







Angie in Texas, US


JCEBV said:


> Hi Angie,Thanks for the reply. My "proceudral pain" has subsided. It seemed to stir up my other pain. THe colonoscpy and biopsies were normal. I guess I am officially IBS now?J


----------



## Charminglady

The first time I had it done 9 years ago, I was fine , al ittle sore for a day . I did not want to eat for a few days . The biggest thing was the back up of air that I had to release from my colon , right after I left the recovery room.I am scheduled for another one on June 27th and I expect the out come will be the same as before.I would talk to your doctor.


----------



## veryrednow

I had my first colonoscopy 3 days ago and apart from being in agony and wide a flamin wake the whole 50mins it took i suffered and still have an uncomfortable feeling in my tummy, not painful just well as you said feels like ive done to many sit ups! I hope i never have to repeat the process!


----------

